

Start-Up Investors Grow Wary of Tech Ventures After Facebook’s I.P.O. - arpster55
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/14/technology/start-up-investors-grow-wary-of-tech-ventures-after-facebooks-ipo.html

======
arpster55
"Silicon Valley as we know it is dead" (or something of that nature). That's
what he said last year, only to have everybody in the tech community pounce on
him, including the great Marc Andressen. I believe he definitely made some
solid points that entrepreneurs need to look outside the "normal" realm. Just
saw him on Bloomberg West today and he mentioned Uber as a perfect example.
Who would've ever thought that the Taxi business could be packaged as an
Internet venture.

